
'Apple CEO may have six weeks to live' - The Times of India - scorpion032
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/7514447.cms?prtpage=1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

------
profitbaron
Rumours like this benefit no-one especially Steve Jobs and his family.

------
fgh5674rtfg
If so, then he has the blood of another potential transplant patient on his
hands.

